# VB Buttons?



## senne (Dec 7, 2003)

hey Scott,

i always wonder what the VB Buttons stands for.. Why do they all have the same look but another action?

see attachment to see which buttons i mean


----------



## edX (Dec 7, 2003)

vb=vBulletin, the software that runs the forum. these are the new default buttons as included in this beta release. they could be changed to reflect what they do but so far scott hasn't. with all the previous discussion about this in this forum it hardly seems like a pressing issue. i think most people have figured them ut by now.


----------

